# Google Pixel & Pixel XL



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Anybody seen these launched today?

I've been a proud Nexus junkie for the last 5 years, but this time the price is a massive stumbling block, £600 for the pixel and £720 for the 32gb XL is big money

But the temptation is massive as these are the best android phones out there

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

About right for high end Smart Phones price wise dude, I'm on the LG G5 at the minute and will never go back to iOS I love it! So much more choice available now for android and like you say Nexus is the top tier...... get your money spent


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah I know this is par the course now for big flagships, I have just been enjoying cheaper phones and this now grates on me as I've been so used to yearly upgrades

Probably gonna get it haha

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Seems a bit strange that their main point of the phone is googles version of siri, they look exactly the same as the iphones and now even cost the same as the iphones. I think ild go for the tried and tested iphone.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Paul7189 said:


> Seems a bit strange that their main point of the phone is googles version of siri, they look exactly the same as the iphones and now even cost the same as the iphones. I think ild go for the tried and tested iphone.


Google now, which has been out for ages absolutely destroys Siri. Google assistant is just the big update to google now and it has loads of ai stuff working in the background

I'm far too heavily invested in the android ecosystem to move even if I wanted to consider an iPhone, which i don't

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

I've been holding out for the Pixel for the last two months as my Nexus 5 keeps dying on me. I can't justify spending £600 on a phone though, so I'm just going to try replacing the battery on the 5 and see if that keeps it going till some deals start to appear.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Certi said:


> I've been holding out for the Pixel for the last two months as my Nexus 5 keeps dying on me. I can't justify spending £600 on a phone though, so I'm just going to try replacing the battery on the 5 and see if that keeps it going till some deals start to appear.


I'll do you a good deal on a Nexus 6P 😁

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Looking to move to Android next, although I have a year on my iPhone 6s contract and now have a Samsung S6 so not sure I will need a new phone for a while...!

I always liked the Nexus devices since they had access to Android updates. Something that I obviously take for granted being on iOS for all of this time...

Seeing the announcement for the Pixel got me intrigued, but the design doesn't do it for me...that two tone back just looks naff. Guess a case would solve that though. 

Also like the look of the LG G5 V20, with expandable storage and removable battery. 

Since I probably won't be in the market for a new phone for a good few years I guess this is pretty moot but like to keep track anyway...!


----------



## lick0the0fish (Feb 29, 2016)

I went iPhone for a while but hated it and recently switched to a Samsung S7 edge.

I like the look of that Pixel phone but, seriously, it looks EXACTLY like the iPhone. They aren't even trying to hid the fact its visually a copy...

Having said that, the iPhone is a great looking piece of kit... 

I'll wait for the next Pixel as my Samsung is on a 2 year contract anyway


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Well I had a crazy busy few days at work, so to chill out I just went f*** it and ordered a 32GB XL in black! 

Should be here on the 21st! 👍👍

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Bloody expensive them!


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Mad prices. i bought a nexus 5 for less than £200 when new, was a good phone.

i have now moved to a oneplus 2 (3 is out now) and that cost me £289 for 64gb and its been great.

I will not be going back to google at these prices.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

uberbmw said:


> Bloody expensive them!


Yes, but they're the same price as an iPhone 7, and lots of people don't have a problem paying for those. That's what Google want them compared to.

Whether it's a comparable phone, people will vote with their wallet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

I bought a Xiaomi Note 3 Pro for like £130 (now cheaper) and it runs just like my brother inlaws Galaxy S6 without all the crap. I only bought it because of the dual sims otherwise I would be looking for an iPhone solution...non-existient! 

I saw a video on the Pixels saying they are missing a bunch of features compared to other phones, one thing for me was SD-Card slot as I like to move media around, but guess they want you to use cloud storage or shell out for the 128GB as they did an Apple and get rid of any size inbetween 32gb and 128gb!!


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

uberbmw said:


> I bought a Xiaomi Note 3 Pro for like £130 (now cheaper) and it runs just like my brother inlaws Galaxy S6 without all the crap. I only bought it because of the dual sims otherwise I would be looking for an iPhone solution...non-existient!
> 
> I saw a video on the Pixels saying they are missing a bunch of features compared to other phones, one thing for me was SD-Card slot as I like to move media around, but guess they want you to use cloud storage or shell out for the 128GB as they did an Apple and get rid of any size inbetween 32gb and 128gb!!


I've looked at the Xiaomi, but is there support for the likes of Android Pay?


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Ben108 said:


> I've looked at the Xiaomi, but is there support for the likes of Android Pay?


I think only the Mi5 supports it


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

dubstyle said:


> Mad prices. i bought a nexus 5 for less than £200 when new, was a good phone.
> 
> i have now moved to a oneplus 2 (3 is out now) and that cost me £289 for 64gb and its been great.
> 
> I will not be going back to google at these prices.


It's expensive when compared to previous Nexus devices, but par the course for all other manufacturers flagships, GS7, iPhone, HTC 10, ex note series etc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Same here, had Nexus phones all the way through but can't justify these high prices. Not sure what phone I will get once this one dies now. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Motorola do some nice Android phones at the moment... I'd be looking there next after a Nexus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Well my Nexus 6P volume rocker has decided to pack up yesterday.... So Google are sending me a brand new replacement! 😂😂😂

Literally days before my Pixel XL arrives, so if anyone wants a new 6P give me a shout haha!

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

I really like the 6p but can't justify the cost for one 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I really fancy the 6p as I'm getting fed up with my 6s plus. How much do they go for second hand?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Well it's finally arrived and my god it's awesome!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Hereisphilly said:


> Well it's finally arrived and my god it's awesome!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


What's it like bud? I'm using a galaxy s7 edge atm but I might try these Google phones. Can you enlighten me on their differences.

Cheers
Si

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Following 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrace (Feb 6, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> Well my Nexus 6P volume rocker has decided to pack up yesterday.... So Google are sending me a brand new replacement! 😂😂😂
> 
> Literally days before my Pixel XL arrives, so if anyone wants a new 6P give me a shout haha!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


If you still have this what sort of price are you wanting for your 6p

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

moochin said:


> What's it like bud? I'm using a galaxy s7 edge atm but I might try these Google phones. Can you enlighten me on their differences.
> 
> Cheers
> Si
> ...


It's easily the best phone I've used, and i've had a go with lots

The consistency of performance with this phone is staggering, the UI is ridiculously fluid all of the time, the camera is the best I have ever used, and the battery life is outstanding.

It is very understanted in its design, but I prefer phones like that. Build quiality is rock solid, screen is a samsung panel and its got very quick UFS 2.0 storage

Samsung phones may benchmark higher, and may have more headline features, but in day to day use, the phones are stuttery and frame drop alot of the time.

Stock android is perfect for me, as it has all the features you need (google has worked very hard over the years to add only useful features) and is blazing fast in everything. Not having a camera hump is a nice feature I didnt think I would appreciate too

Any more questions please fire away, I'm a massive nexus (now pixel) fan



bigrace said:


> What sort of price are you wanting for your 6p
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I'm afraid I sold it over a month ago matey


----------



## bigrace (Feb 6, 2016)

Ok thanks for letting me know

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for that, would I be right in thinking that if I bought one independently it would be free of bloatware? Or do Google flood it with their crap?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

moochin said:


> Thanks for that, would I be right in thinking that if I bought one independently it would be free of bloatware? Or do Google flood it with their crap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Google never ever load it with bloatware
You'll get far less apps installed with a pixel than with any other device

Of course you'll get all of Google's apps with it, but then every single android phone have to include them as part of the agreement in using android

The difference between a pixel and another phone is that you can uninstall any non integral app if you want

The software build on the phone is also identical regardless from where you buy it, so no delays to updates due to carrier verification etc

I think cpw have a deal on atm on the phone, but then the no frills warranty support with Google is worth its weight in gold

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

You've answered my final question about the integral apps. 
OK so my next phone will be the pixel. Thanks for your time👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

I hope the pixels battery is better than the one in the Nexus 5X. After a year of use this things is shocking now, having to charge it twice a day!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

moochin said:


> You've answered my final question about the integral apps.
> OK so my next phone will be the pixel. Thanks for your time👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No probs, let me know how you get on!

The differences between the standard pixel and the xl are very minor

Other than the size, the only difference is a bigger battery on the xl, a larger and higher res screen, but that obviously drains the battery that little bit more

Overall the devices are very well balanced so you're gonna have the same experience on both


cadmunkey said:


> I hope the pixels battery is better than the one in the Nexus 5X. After a year of use this things is shocking now, having to charge it twice a day!


Yeah the xl is night and day compared to my 6p, I'm regularly getting through a day with 30% left, and I'm a very heavy user

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

